# Basic lawn care help, WEEDs



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

You have clover (both of them are the same plant). I think any weed and feed product will kill it but check the bag. Might try <link removed> and enter your pest plant and get a recommended product.


----------



## Shamus (Apr 27, 2008)

A hundred years ago clover was the prefered lawn. There wasn't a grass available to plant and clover was a short green best choice.

Try your local supply store. I use either Ortho Weed-B-Gone or Spectracide Weed Stop. Both are 2-4D based broadleaf herbicides. If you get the clover young then one treatment should work. If it's been growing a while you might have to hit it a second time.

To keep grass growing and the weed population in check use a hose-end sprayer early in the spring and then two or more times through the year. Just follow the directions for application in your area of the country.

If your after a "Country Club" lawn it's going to take some maintenance all year long. End result is worth it if your willing to spend the time.


----------



## FieldersChoice (Jul 18, 2008)

*Stay away from Weed and Feed*

The concept of Weed and Feed has always been one of the most ridiculous ideas for those that are serious about their lawns. How can you weed feed the grass but not feed the weeds at the same time that you are trying to kill them. Bottom line: Weed and Feed does not work like spraying a straight up herbicide as mentioned in the previous post. You could get it from Lowes but if there is a turf store (store that specializes in grass) near you, they will have something that is cheaper and more concenrated than what you can buy at Lowe's or Wal-mart. They can usually give you something that is specially made to kill the type of weeds that you have along with other helpful advice.


----------



## SuperAkuma (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for the tip everyone. I went to lowes the other day and didn't really get any help. I'll check out what I can do from a specialist. I'll see how much there stuff will cost. I checked out Scott's web page and they recommended this thing for $50 a bag. If the stuff they offer from the specilist, is too expensive, I'll have to go with what Scott has to offer.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

Yes, you have clover. Identification is the first step of control. Any broadleaf weed killer, along with perserverance, will get rid of it.



> The concept of Weed and Feed has always been one of the most ridiculous ideas for those that are serious about their lawns. How can you weed feed the grass but not feed the weeds at the same time that you are trying to kill them.


As a Georgia Certified Landscape Professional and Commercial Pesticide Applicator, I would disagree somewhat. Sometimes you need to weed, sometimes you need to feed. Sometimes you need both. Feeding the weeds is not a problem any more than "feeding" ants, roaches, etc. with insecticide baits. If someone knows of a label or .edu source to the contrary, I will certainly change my position. There are other parameters with granular vs EC formulations but that is for another day. I always use the concentrate products that you mix with water.

Continuing with the question at hand, you will notice that the product labels will caution not to apply when plants are stressed, as in a drought situation. My preference is to irrigate well first, or after a good rain. Then apply when you have a nice sunny day after the rain. In other words, when the plants are actively growing. This is where a little fertilizer on the grass doesn't hurt the weed killing process. Just makes them "hungry." Most will instruct to "apply when weeds are actively growing." Note here- read the label for temperature restrictions!

If using a hose-end sprayer, be careful not to get on adjacent plants that I see in your photo. Your lawn looks fairly small. I would get a $10 pump up 2 or 3 gallon sprayer. Much better control and won't take any longer than dragging the hose out and hooking it up, and putting everything back. Well, maybe ten minutes.

Do you have a local garden center? Not the garden and patio department at your local X-Mart but a feed and seed, Southern States, etc. Try asking at your county extension service. If anyone knows, they will be able to recommend someone locally.


----------

